
The e-mail Larry Page should have written to James Damore - jlebar
https://www.economist.com/news/international/21726276-last-week-paper-said-alphabets-boss-should-write-detailed-ringing-rebuttal
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15020532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15020532)

